# On and up into intermediate training class!?



## raywendy18 (Apr 26, 2011)

Pippa & I (along with auntie Sarah to sit on the 2 little herberts) have been going to Puppy socialisation classes for 6 weeks. I have to say they werent as exciting & varied like some of the ones i've been reading about on here - in fact without sounding rude i would say they were a bit amateur - a couple of older woman sitting in the corner reading dog mags & sipping tea, while another lady encouraged Pippa & I & 2 other puppies to carry out a few commands. (To be honest (not that i know what im doing) but watching the other people with their pups was so funny that it was worth attending class just for the giggle!!!!)
Anyway, over the last 2 weeks, Pippa & I were the only attendees left on the course - one to one training!! FAB, not so bothered about the socialisation as Pippa is exposed to allsorts of things what with living with & going out on walks with 2 under 5s.....so when we arrived for our last class on Saturday and there were big dogs in the hall i was a little confused & scared!!! ......
Drinking tea lady tells me that Puppy trainer is on holiday and as there are no other puppies they decided to let us join in with the intermediate class !  shock horror    Slightly panicing, i decided that my sister could take Pippa's lead to practice all that she had observed over the last few weeks  - i dont do change and my big sister is far more confident than me - well, up until that point she usually is !! 
The trainer had a very different style, more 'teacher-ish', standing in middle of hall, calling commands while all the big dogs & owners (& my poor sister & Pippa) conformed. It was much more military......But i liked it!!!! And Pippa did very well!? So watch this space, if all goes well we might release a xmas dvd!!!!!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi Wendy - your thread has just made me laugh out loud as sounds a bit like Madeleine (my daughter) and I! She was going to do the classes with Beau but when she spotted a couple of "hot" (her words not mine) young men she went into shy mode and I had to do everything but luckily we befriended the trainer and she got Madeleine to do most of the obedience in the end and we are now booked in for puppy agility on the 14 September as Madeleine loved it. Our trainer brings along her very bored partner with their two labs so that she can demonstrate things and the partner just sits playing games on his phone! Good luck with the training as it is definitely worth it and I look forward to purchasing your dvd at Christmas


----------

